# Pregnancy test soon after birth?



## Annabel_the_Sheep (Jul 27, 2005)

Does anyone know how soon after birth can one use home prefnancy test? How soon the pregnancy hormone goes away? I am breasfeeding my son 2 1/2 month on demand day/night and was relying on that as contraception, but just want to make sure...


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

i was just comming here to ask the same question. i also have a 2 1/2 month old and i have already had my first pp period (about 4 1/2 weeks ago) and i'm fairly sure i o'ed about 15 days ago.


----------



## peypeymama (Jul 31, 2005)

I just checked www.peeonastick.com.... but, that question was not on the FAQs list. She has an email link to ask pregnancy test related questions. Maybe she knows?


----------



## Annabel_the_Sheep (Jul 27, 2005)

Glad I'm not the only one







I don't have my period yet, but then how do I know for sure??? What if skip the period all together and go straight to the pregnancy?


----------



## Annabel_the_Sheep (Jul 27, 2005)

Thank you peypeymama!
Here is what I found on the website
http://www.peeonastick.com/hptfaq.html

...HPT's can even detect residual hCG for up to 6 weeks following a full-term birth.
It's FAQ#6.


----------



## peypeymama (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm glad you are a better reader than I am! AND I'm glad you found your answer







.

They say that breastfeeding is not a fool proof method but, I didn't O until 2 or 3 months after dd stopped nursing. Everyone is different. We always used protection, because I just can't relax & enjoy myself if I'm stressing about it. Now I'm stressing because we stopped using protection! I'm a stress case







one way or another!

Good luck with the testing!


----------



## hrh Ella's mom (May 14, 2007)

Glad to see this post. I had read breast feeding was not a fool-proof contracaptive... and we wanted a second child soon (I'm 40)... But my little girl is only 4 months old & my home preg test just came back postive!

I'm excited, but REALLY daunted (I had one period in April, but it never came in may...) Still don't really trust the home test; but am nervous to go to the doctor to get it either confirmed OR denied!!

All my best to you!

~ Ella's mom







)







:


----------

